

Samsung releases code of WebCL implementation for WebKit - wicknicks
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/07/samsung-releases-code-of-webcl-implementation-for-webkit.ars

======
praeclarum
If you haven't had the chance to look, OpenCL is a really nice way to write
parallel tasks using a language that might as well be C. If your problem can
be split into tasks that all execute the same code, you're in heaven.

It's baked into OS X and makes writing computational intensive apps very
enjoyable (love to see many cores burning).

Now, does this belong on the web? If HTML5 really wants to be a real app
platform, then yes it does. Or is this just a bunch of bored programmers in
Japan who thought it would be fun to bind JS to OpenCL?

~~~
sheffield
Samsung is a Korean company.

------
kashifr
Nokia also has a version of webcl here:

<http://projects.developer.nokia.com/webcl>

------
__rkaup__
Who needs WebCL in their browser?

~~~
captain_mars
If/when browsers have good support for WebCL, it would enable computation-
intensive web apps.

For example, photo manipulation, real-time video manipulation, simulations,
mining bitcoins in your browser, physics engines, ... and so on.

